# Who hosts GBAtemp?



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2008)

Who hosts GBAtemp and how much does it cost? I have been looking for a new host.

How much space and bandwidth do you get? Do you have VPS/Dedicated server? How do you get the money to keep this going?


----------



## St_konker (Jun 21, 2008)

Some of the cheapest webhosting with great customer service would be GoDaddy in my opinion


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't like godaddy, they won't let me pay with PayPal balence or eCheck


----------



## Prime (Jun 21, 2008)

By my findings it is http://www.ovh.co.uk

But i might be wrong.


----------



## Narin (Jun 21, 2008)

Never use GoDaddy hosting, period. It sucks. I use their registrar services (Have about 10 domains with them) but never use their hosting.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 21, 2008)

they might have there own server using mysql and other stuff


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 21, 2008)

St_konker said:
			
		

> Some of the cheapest webhosting with great customer service would be GoDaddy in my opinion


In my experience as a consumer of products and services of all sorts, I have found one thing to be constantly true; if the ad campaign includes sexual innuendo's of any sort, then the product is sub par at best. If a company cant sell their product on quality and effectiveness alone, then don't trust them. Period.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 21, 2008)

GBAtemp is hosted by powweb I believe.


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 21, 2008)

wow powweb seems good...but are they reliable/active? and have good support?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, they pay money for us...
wait... how do they get money back?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2008)

Advertising, and referral links, and their jobs


----------



## kevenka (Jun 21, 2008)

If I remember correctly, didn't GBAtemp join up with gamefaqs and other companies?


----------



## hankchill (Jun 21, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, didn't GBAtemp join up with gamefaqs and other companies?



rofl that was an April Fools joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Get with the times


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 21, 2008)

GBAtemp is hosted on its own powerful dedicated server at OVH in France. OVH are very good hosts, but are based in France, while they do have English portals and web interfaces, you might want to look into a host that's based in the USA if that's where you're from. 

Our hosting isn't cheap (over 100 EUROS / 160 USD) a month, but we have unlimited bandwidth and complete access to the server.

The hosting is paid for by our Recommended Sites on the portal who in exchange get those little banner ads in various places, but they are so small barely anyone even notices them. They fund our hosting, taxes, shipping, other bills and more. Although, this hasn't always been the case and not too long ago everything was paid for out of our own pockets.


----------



## Urza (Jun 21, 2008)

Its silly for you to create _yet another_ DS news portal (that makes what, 30 now?), that all post almost identical news.

Find something more useful to do with your time.


----------



## JPH (Jun 21, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Its silly for you to create _yet another_ DS news portal (that makes what, 30 now?), that all post almost identical news.
> 
> Find something more useful to do with your time.


You can't top GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why not help contribute to GBAtemp's User-Submitted news and User-submitted Scene releases?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 21, 2008)

And that is what makes GBAtemp unique...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp is hosted on its own powerful dedicated server at OVH in France. OVH are very good hosts, but are based in France, while they do have English portals and web interfaces, you might want to look into a host that's based in the USA if that's where you're from.
> 
> Our hosting isn't cheap (over 100 EUROS / 160 USD) a month, but we have unlimited bandwidth and complete access to the server.
> 
> The hosting is paid for by our Recommended Sites on the portal who in exchange get those little banner ads in various places, but they are so small barely anyone even notices them. They fund our hosting, taxes, shipping, other bills and more. Although, this hasn't always been the case and not too long ago everything was paid for out of our own pockets.



oh wow. that's cheaper than I thought. Usually dedicated servers cost between $300 - $600/mo.

@ everyone else asking about why I made "yet another site", its because:

a: No offense but GBAtemp kind of sucks on the homebrew news front, half of it usually stolen from other sites anyway it seems. (Sorry for being so rough on that).

b: Most news sites are updated by 1 or 2 people, and they sort of fall apart if they go on vacation or something. Mine is Open Source so ANYONE can post news.

c: I was tired of news sites being clogged up stupid product advertisements, or nds scene release lists.

d: I wanted one that was friendly to developers.

e: I wanted to create a complete homebrew database.

f: I wanted to fill the gap for the people who relied on Moddz or MaxConsole, as they have sadly died with no hope of coming back.

g: I was tired of my news being ignored on GBAtemp.

This is basically just like Kojote's reason for creating a news site. (PDroms)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2008)

I will not say do not make another site but some of your points reasons seem to be directed at here and I would not say they are entirely valid.

a) Sure we all look at the other sites/forums (unless the dev or someone posts/sends a link here) before posting but wholesale copying does not get done (aside from changelogs but that is what they are there for) and I fail to see how the former is not "journalism".

b) Perhaps not relevant to here as there are several magazine staff and all the other staff can and do post.
There is also the submitted news section and rom hacking/dev section which people (read anybody) seem happy to post news in.

c) Release lists, I can see why some people do not like them but product ads are not a feature here (new/upcoming releases, reviews, rereviews and software updates). Should you so desire you can stick them right down the bottom of the portal though.

d) Perhaps owing to part of c) and perhaps owing to the fact that although there are some seriously technically minded people here the community as a whole lacks the in depth knowledge of GBA/DS dev that places like palib, gbadev and dev-fr possess (and I dare say you will face the same "problem").
This being said no dev (unless their site had roms or something) has been asked to leave and any dev that wants can post here and will be welcomed like any other member.

e) Go for it, if you can please add a tarball or something (including random libraries some use if possible) of the source code if available. Trying to remake libraries 

f) No need for a comment.

g) This one is a tough one, news posts on the portal try to be relevant to the community at large so stuff like a new 3d library will get posted but in the rom hacking/dev section or the submitted news and that seems to work OK.

@"powweb" I will leave it to those who were at the front of it (Costello had a bunch of posts on the subject) but towards the end they did not exactly perform.


----------



## Costello (Jun 22, 2008)

Ya shaun underestimated the price we pay for the server (I pay it myself so I should know) the actual price is 160€ which is $250.
We're going to switch servers soon: same server, but cheaper. OVH upgraded their plans and now you can get the same server for like 1/3 cheaper


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2008)

Who hosts GBAtemp and how much does it cost? I have been looking for a new host.

How much space and bandwidth do you get? Do you have VPS/Dedicated server? How do you get the money to keep this going?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 22, 2008)

So if you only paying a third now do you have any ideas what the extra cash is gonna be spent on?


----------



## Costello (Jun 22, 2008)

You will find out sooner than you think


----------



## moozxy (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm getting my own room?!


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 22, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> oh wow. that's cheaper than I thought. Usually dedicated servers cost between $300 - $600/mo.



That's not true. After a few months that would be more than the cost of the server.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

If you guys get unlimited Bandwith...why is it that the site often goes down?

Many times GBATemp fails me for anywhere from 20 minutes to several hours on end...


----------



## Prime (Jun 22, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> If you guys get unlimited Bandwith...why is it that the site often goes down?
> 
> Many times GBATemp fails me for anywhere from 20 minutes to several hours on end...



Because Costello randomly restarts the server :/


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...

(Why does he randomly restart it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had though sure it was for maintenance, but if he's doing it randomly then, ugh...thats odd. )


----------



## dice (Jun 22, 2008)

it's random to him because he doesn't know why costello restarts the server. This usually occurs as a result of ensuring that small changes made by costello take effect.


----------



## Votkrath (Jun 22, 2008)

If he wants to make a new DS site, then let him, why complain? - Just leave him alone and let him make his site... and myself, I doubt GBAtemp was the first one neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, I totally agree on: "Why not help contribute to GBAtemp's User-Submitted news and User-submitted Scene releases?" that JPH wrote.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 22, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it's down for a while because he's trying to solve whatever problems arose *without* restarting the server/


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2008)

actually he is not always restarting the server it's self it is usually restarting Apache after he has made some change to Apache or PHP, and it requires a restarting of the service to take effect.

@ FAST6191

Yes you do have some valid points, but not all of this is aimed at GBAtemp. The release list part is mostly aimed at DS-Scene.net which is pretty much all they ever post anymore, and that's why I left that site.

The product advertising and general clogging up of random news vaguely related to the DS is aimed at DCEmu which is the biggest reason I left DCEmu.

@ Costello

I wouldn't spend the extra money on anything if I were you. Use it as emergency cash.


----------



## JPH (Jun 22, 2008)

@TeenDev, Costelly and Ace had a good idea to help boost interest in Homebrew...you'll see soon!


----------



## Shuny (Jun 22, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll fail. Your site will not have any visitor. Believe me, I've made a lot of websites, even a DS portal like you.


----------



## phoood (Jun 23, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because you didn't stick a _beta_ button on your banner =P


----------



## kevenka (Jun 23, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> kevenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...I never knew...I still thought it was -.-
They made it look so real though, with the alternate address I believe? You sure it was an April fools joke b/c I think I would've recognize the day


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 23, 2008)

Whoa, we've found someone that actually bought the April fools joke.


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 23, 2008)

So, why is this text (Powered By IP.Board ) here? o.O I'm a noob at this, forgive me....


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 23, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> So, why is this text (Powered By IP.Board ) here? o.O I'm a noob at this, forgive me....


...
99% of the forums has something like that.
it's usually so the forum software can be used for less/no money.
it's advertisement for the people who programmed the forum.


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 23, 2008)

That explains.... DotA Allstars forum has that text too, and here I thought it was the name of the server too, thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I get 2-5 new users a day, so suck it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2008)

Who hosts GBAtemp and how much does it cost? I have been looking for a new host.

How much space and bandwidth do you get? Do you have VPS/Dedicated server? How do you get the money to keep this going?


----------



## Minox (Jun 23, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Shuny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish you good luck with your site then.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jun 24, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Shuny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering, how many returning users?


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 24, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Just wondering, how many returning users?


I didn't return... I only signed up for this one homebrew that I can't remember that was on the homebrew news here. But I might be back because there might be another one I have to download.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 24, 2008)

Best way to get people to your site: Host ROMs. 
GBAtemp would not be this popular today if we didn't host ROMs early in our life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IPB and vBulletin charge you no matter what, I'm sure of it.  A little text logo on the bottom of the screen is definitely not a sufficient advertisement.  However, you can use the trial version but it has limited features and plain sucks. 


And did you guys switch hosts yesterday when the site was down?  What was that all about?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2008)

they switched servers cos the plan changed to 1/3 of their current price.


----------



## Costello (Jun 25, 2008)

You misunderstood, and I miscalculated also. Our new server is similar to our old one (except for the OS) and it's 1/4 cheaper. It doesn't mean in any way that it costs 1/4 (or 1/3) of the previous server price.
It's a minor economy, but still useful for our little plan (tba soon).

Also, the reason why we switched servers was because the previous one was unstable.
It kept crashing at random times, for no apparent reason (I checked the various configuration files, logs, everything - and I had them checked also by other people, including a professional) that is why I often had to reboot it.
The new one seems a lot more stable, that's just what we were looking for.


----------



## Prime (Jun 25, 2008)

My Bad, it was joke, which some people didn't get. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> You misunderstood, and I miscalculated also. Our new server is similar to our old one (except for the OS) and it's 1/4 cheaper. It doesn't mean in any way that it costs 1/4 (or 1/3) of the previous server price.
> It's a minor economy, but still useful for our little plan (tba soon).
> 
> Also, the reason why we switched servers was because the previous one was unstable.
> ...



What OS did you have on the old one?


----------



## Costello (Jun 25, 2008)

We were running Debian 4.0 final, 64 bits. Ah, well.. this is all behind us now.
We're now running CentOS 5.1 with Plesk 8.4 final. Running smooth


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

Cent OS is definitely the best OS for servers. I have that running on mine and it has been stable and online for 80 days


----------



## Costello (Jun 25, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Cent OS is definitely the best OS for servers. I have that running on mine and it has been stable and online for 80 days



So you've only been running one server OS and you claim that it is "definitely the best"  ?
I've been working under Fedora Core 4, 5, 6; Debian, CentOS, Gentoo... 
and I've had problems with all OS's (no problem under CentOS so far). That's probably what you get for having a 2 GB big database.


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 25, 2008)

... crossing fingers ... ;-)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

I have also had servers running on Gentoo, openSUSE, Ubuntu, and Fedora 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9

I have had major problems with Fedora and Gentoo.

openSUSE and Ubuntu were pretty stable with a few problems from Ubuntu though.


----------



## Shuny (Jun 25, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you so aggressive ?


----------



## Costello (Jun 25, 2008)

Shuny: not aggressive, just asking - and I got my answer.
I've also worked under Ubuntu, Slackware, Backtrack (2), and Mandriva but for desktop stuff, not for a server usage.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

well





you


----------

